# Wrestling at RMC??



## Bootlace (7 Mar 2012)

Hey, I'm currently a high school wrestler. I've been doing lots of research on RMC and the intramural sports and varsity sports available, as well as the clubs. Apparently they can change, but I didn't notice wrestling in any category. I would really like to continue my sport (I would still apply if I couldn't, duty before pleasure.) and I was wondering if there was any way I could train with a nearby wrestling club or if Queen's has a team to train with or something, and if it would count for one of my sports? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jwtg (7 Mar 2012)

Wrestling is currently not included as a varsity or intramural sport.  To my knowledge, there is no wrestling club either.
While at RMC, you will be expected to compete in intramural sports or play on a varsity team.  If you find the spare time in your first year (which I find unlikely, but you never know...) to wrestle on your own time either with a local club or an open program at Queen's, then you will do so precisely then: on your own time, so not on Tuesday or Thursday evenings when you do IMs, or the other evenings when you could have different kinds of obligations.  

You could look into receiving individual varsity status.  High-level athletes (ie. national-level competitors) can apply for funding and status as varsity athletes if it is reasonable in terms of cost, and coaching/training can be found, etc.  You would have to look into the individual varsity status program at the College. 

Unless you are a very high level athlete, that is unlikely.  Alternatively, you could join on of the clubs that is similar.  Judo is certainly far different from wrestling, but I know for sure that RMC has a Judo club, if you have any interest in that.

Good luck.


----------

